# Bee R R33 GTR with R34 front!



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Ok, so whos going to be the first person to have pics of the Bee Racing R334?
I hear it has a TS engine with T88 and could be heading to the uk soon?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Isn't this really old news?


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

the car's been about for a while but I gather it could be coming to the uk soon?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

This one? 

http://www.bee-r.com/main/parts/aero/b334r01.htm

/P


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

That car is definitely less than the sum of its parts.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

wasn't it at the D1 at silverstone, or was that a 32?


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Is that the one thats up for sale? would love to see this come to the uk! :smokin:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> wasn't it at the D1 at silverstone, or was that a 32?


The one im talking about is still in Japan. 
Dont know how many official BeeR ones there are, just heard one of the R334s was coming up for sale and wondered if anyone had anymore details?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> wasn't it at the D1 at silverstone, or was that a 32?


That was their 324


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ah, thought so. Cheers


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

This one?
Took it a while ago at D1GP Odaiba.




























Driver was insane, he was putting on a show!!
Had mad smoke that event.


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

The one he is talking about is this one 

































































Built by Bee-R, None like in the UK as far as i know? Top Secret built Engine

PM For details.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

I was waiting on you turning up!


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Why would you do that, looks wrong?


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

sorry think that looks horrible


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ooooohhh, I think it's lurvely:smokin: 
PM on its way!
T


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

ooo thats lursh!


----------



## giz (Mar 28, 2005)

seen the video clip of it and its well smart


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

I like it, but prefer the one on their site in silver


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

The white one is lovely...i mush prefer the R33 rear lights than the R34...I think the R34 lights are too big.

What a beast that will be...Top Secret Designed Engine :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

how much for that car on uk license?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i think the silver one is better


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

and i think the spoiler is amazing, can you buy it?


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

arnout said:


> how much for that car on uk license?


PM Sent


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

The conversion looks great on the 32 and up dates it no end ,the 33 looks odd and not very good imo ,the rounded shape of the 33 does not suit the 34 looks .


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

stealth said:


> The conversion looks great on the 32 and up dates it no end ,the 33 looks odd and not very good imo ,the rounded shape of the 33 does not suit the 34 looks .


Agree on the 33 being too sleek and smoothed for the chunky R34 front.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

i like it


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Too an extent thats what all modded cars are about - doing something new or different. Some people like it some dont - thats Cars.


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

In case anyone can answer my questions..

Does the conversion fit an R33 *GTR*? Would you be able to just buy the fenders and use any other R34 GTR hood and front bumper?

For those interested, there is also the URAS kit.. however it is only fenders that they sell, and they claim that the kit is only for R33 GTS models.

http://www.uras.co.jp/syohin/skyline.html#r33

This is a bad pic of the car. Looks like a GTS to me..









Another GTS..









Midnight purple R33 with the R34 conversion that looks so clean, it looks like it was meant to be like that from factory. Who made _this_ kit?


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

is the white R334 still for sale?


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Sure aint mate


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Can i say congrats to you Arnout? .


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

dinges said:


> Can i say congrats to you Arnout? .


6th of march is my birthday, So you're a little bit too early, or do you think I'm santa claus?


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Well, i always thought it was you yeah .
Oh well, maybe another lucky bugger then .


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Can i congratulate you now then ?????


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

Look what I found in my workshop today!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Is it a GTS then?
T


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Maybe read the whole thread Mr T. ?


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

arnout said:


> Look what I found in my workshop today!


Looks convincing enough! Are wheels of a different offset required in order for them to fit flush with the new fenders?


----------

